# Snow Day on Sunday.....



## Trailblazer23 (Oct 31, 2010)

I know this is kiddy stuff for many of yall, but where I live this is the most we will probably see all year I could not resist........ My dogs had fun too...


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

I love riding in the snow, in the bush you can go places that you can't in the summer and it makes for a softer ride.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice. We got about 7 inches right now.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I played in the snow today too


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

looks like you boys are having a good time with that skiff of snow haha mule click it into 4 and do that, its alot more fun


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

not if your front diff explodes! i only use that thing when necessary!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

touche, guess you guys dont have enough for that, its a blast finding a slick area and spinning it around a few times tho


----------



## chadsmxz (Jan 11, 2011)

haha nice


----------



## Prairie3004X4 (Jan 11, 2011)

I enjoy riding in the snow too its a blast. Here in Maine I guess we are do for a big storm tonight into tomorrow. I cant play though untill I plow the driveway with it


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

I dont understand.....what is that white stuff on the ground???? :thinking: (hehe im from south texas)


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool! Glad you had fun.


----------

